# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کنکور 96 هم مجازم؟

## hamed_habibi

روبرگه معافیت نوشته تا پایان مرداد 96 معافم ...یعنی کنکور 96 هم مجازم؟لبته 94 هم کنکور دادم...دودرسم از پیش نگه داشتم گفت باید دی 95 پاس کنی تا درحین تحصیل باشی..فایل پیوست 46233

----------


## vahid122

بله شما می توانید کنکور 96 هم شرکت کنید و هیچ مشکلی  ندارد

----------


## hamed_habibi

ازچه جهت میشه بگید؟

----------


## vahid122

> ازچه جهت میشه بگید؟


برای شما تا 10 مرداد سال 1396 معافیت تحصیلی صادر شده بعد این مدت شما باید خودتان را به نظام و ظیفه معرفی کنید 
بعد این مدت شما دفترچه اعزام به خدمت ارسال می کنید در صورت قبولی در دانشگاه برایتان معافیت تحصیلی صادر می شود

----------

